# Oldie but Goodie Elvis turns 16 today!



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!! He looks really good too...such a handsome boy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday,elvis your a great hound dog!!!


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

thanks! wish I could figure out how to upload photos


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy birthday Elvis!!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

When you post hit "go advanced" then look below and click "manage attachments" click choose, select the pic you want from your PC, click upload. Close that window, finish your post and click "post reply"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy, happy birthday handsome boy! You're a rock star!


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

*Elvis at 16*

Happy Birthday Elvis!


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> When you post hit "go advanced" then look below and click "manage attachments" click choose, select the pic you want from your PC, click upload. Close that window, finish your post and click "post reply"


I figured out my photos were way too large to upload. I have one on now! Thank you.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

AllShookUp said:


> Happy Birthday Elvis!


He looks very cute in his hat and ribbon!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday you handsome boy!!!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

A very very very happy birthday to you Elvis. You look wonderful and are very patient with the hat and ribbon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elvis*

Wishing a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to sweet Elvis!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELVIS

You are amazing. 
Looks like you had a party ! Enjoy your day

Sheldon & Sheldon's Mom


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Elvis!!!

What a great picture - he looks so happy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my, how wonderful! Happy Birthday Elvis. Handsome and awesome!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday Handsome Elvis!!!!! Love old gold


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Happy Birthday!*

​ 
*I really love this picture - frame it - Handsome! - Happy Birthday! *​


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Elvis! Wow 16, what a fantastic age  he looks so handsome and such a happy boy  beautiful pics!


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*He is so handsome.  How so very lucky you are!*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday you Hunka Hunka Burnin Love!!!!!


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

*Elvis turns 16*

Photos of Elvis today


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

*Some Photos*

I think my files were too large to send last night. :doh: Here's another attempt.:crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos! Looks like he had a great birthday


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Elvis. You're definitely"The King" today.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

HAppy Birthday Elvis!!! You're lookin good!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Elvis!! You look amazing for 16 years young!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Love that look in picture #5 in this last sequence you just posted.

HAPPY NUMBER 16​
Elvis is one very special boy...no question about that.

Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Elvis! You look FAB!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday, Elvis! You are a handsome boy...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 16th Birthday Elivs, you're such a beautiful boy. 

Love the pictures, they're fantastic.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Elvis, you ol' hound dog


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy, happy birthday Elvis - you look great!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

What a handsome guy. I just love the faces of the old goldens. What beauties they are. Happy Birthday to your boy..


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy "Belated" Birthday Elvis!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana::jamming::banana::jester:arty::banana::kiss:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET BOY !!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Elvis!! You look so great - what a huggable face! Happy Birthday, Bud!


----------

